# Pretty interesting old Colchester video



## kylemp (Jun 6, 2019)

I don't think I'll ever see any of these machines on the real world, and it's amazing how old this video is and how impressive the manufacturing process was at that point.


----------



## PeterT (Jun 7, 2019)

What a great video. Really gives you a feel for what went into those machines.


----------



## Tom O (Jun 7, 2019)

Saw this on the UK welding site.


----------



## RobinHood (Jun 11, 2019)

Nice video. Makes one appreciate the “old stuff” even more.


----------



## Janger (Jun 11, 2019)

Looks like CNC to me 70 years ago.  Cool video very interesting. Thanks Kyle.


----------



## historicalarms (Jun 12, 2019)

A buddy of mine has a big ol' heavy Colchester in his shop...he's caught me looking at it with obvious lust & interest a few times...but hasn't hit me yet!


----------

